# Sortie jack défectueuse (ou cassée...)?



## havez (16 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous. 

Il y a 3 mois de cela, j'ai malencontreusement pris mon pied dans le câble de mon casque de contrôle. Celui-ci était relié justement à la sortie de l'iMac en mini-Jack. 
L'embout s'était tordu dans la prise, sans laisser de débris 

Aujourd'hui, après avoir racheté (enfin :rateau un adaptateur Jack vers Mini-Jack (la prise 6,35mm de mon casque est resté intacte ), j'ai essayé de brancher la prise dans la sortie de l'iMac. 
Et là, j'ai remarqué que la retenue du mini-Jack était bien légère comparée à celle de l'entrée de l'iMac...
De plus, j'ai du tourner la prise pour avoir le sons en stéréo (seul l'écouteur de droite fonctionnait au début, mais après avoir fait pivoté la prise dans la sortie, j'ai enfin retrouvé le sons stéréo. Mais après cela, je n'ai plus eu le problème, sauf si je fais le carrousel à la prise )  Et dès que je pousse le mini-Jack vers la droite (sens sur la même vue que dans la vidéo  ), le sons repasse sur l'écouteur de droite... (notez que mon casque n'est pas défectueux, je l'ai testé sur d'autres équipements audio, et j'ai également testé la prise à l'aide d'autres câbles mini-jack à 2 ou 3 connexions)

Voici une vidéo pour m'exprimer plus facilement  :

[YOUTUBE]LAoA8p0S2RM[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai donc 2 questions  :



Est-il possible que mon faux-mouvement ai endommagé la prise mini-Jack de la sortie de l'iMac?
La retenue du mini-Jack étant mécanique, serrait-il possible de remettre la pièce correctement sois-même?
Dois-je vraiment aller au SAV? :rose: 
Voilà 
Un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide 


Havez


----------



## oligo (16 Février 2010)

Arf... Malheureusement, je pense qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire! :rose::rose:
Une fois que la prise est endommagée (et ici, il semble évident qu'elle l'est) il faut juste la changer! Tu devrais aller chez un APR pour qu'il regarde ton problème en détail!
Mais si la sortie fonctionne toujours, tu ne devrais juste rien toucher jusqu'à ce que ce soit inutilisable! 
C'est tout ce que je peux faire pour t'aider! Désolé...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Si elle est H.S , c'est changement de carte mère de toute manière et Apple n'acceptera pas d'échanger une carte mère alors que c'est de ta faute si la prise jack est défectueuse.


----------



## havez (16 Février 2010)

Merci oligo pour ta réponse 

En faite, ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que je devais essayer de le revendre pour passer au i7 
Maintenant, la prise fonctionne parfaitement, c'est juste que si l'on bouge la prise jack des écouteurs, et/ou enceintes, le son perd un canal (gauche dans mon cas). Sinon, elle fonctionne parfaitement 
_Mais bon, j'ai peur que par exemple l'acheteur (si il y a) s'en rende compte :rateau:_

Enfin, on verra comme on dit  et si il faut, je finirai par passer chez mon APR 




@Etienne: la carte mère?? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------

Bon, après une petite recherche sur le web , j'ai vu que Etienne avait bien raison: il faut remplacer l'entièreté de la Logic Board de l'iMac :rateau:
Pour une si petite chose, payer + de 700, ouch 

Donc, après avoir un peu réfléchi, je pense avoir une solution ^_^
Je ne touche à rien, continue à l'utiliser, et offrirai un iMic  (interface audio externe USB de Griffin, à environs 30) si vente il y a 


Voilà, merci à vous 2


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Ou alors , tu vends ton iMac à prix réduit  (1000 voire 1100).


----------



## havez (16 Février 2010)

J'y ai pensé =) Mais faire perdre + de 100&#8364; pour une chose aussi minime, cela m'ennuie un peu =/ Alors, autant offrir quelque chose de valable, et le vendre au prix prévu, qui est de 1200/1250&#8364;  (je chouchoute toujours mes bébé :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Oui mais entre un iMac niquel et un ou tu ne peux pas brancher correctement ton jack , l'acheteur n'hésitera pas


----------



## havez (16 Février 2010)

Oui je comprends 

Mais il faut aussi dire que ne pas savoir brancher correctement le Jack est un grand mot, car j'ai essayé une dizaine de fois à le brancher et débrancher, à chaque fois cela a fonctionné sans problème  
C'est juste un défaut qui arrive très rarement


----------

